# Surgery tomorrow advice please



## bellaboop (Mar 26, 2010)

Well my day of surgery is nearly here and I must say I am terrified. The nerves are definitely starting to get the better of me.

I have to be at the hospital for 7.15am so am hoping I'll be one of the first going in. Will stop me stressing all day.

Thanks to all the brilliant posts on here I have got my v necked tops, straws and pillow sorted.

Does anyone have any other advice? What kind of foods should get in for the first few days?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's going to be over before you know it and you'll feel so, so, so much better.

During the first couple of days, I stuck to things like scrambled eggs, cottage cheese, pudding, applesauce, and pasta (things like elbow noodles). It didn't HURT, but I had this weird "stretchy" sensation where my largest nodules were and it just felt better to keep to soft foods. Oh, and ice cream. I felt like I deserved ice cream!

But, really, it was more mental than anything. I ate french toast and Rice Krispies in the hospital the morning after.

I had my surgery on a Monday and on Friday I was easily able to eat a panini.

I did not ice my neck -- did not like the sensation of anything touching my scar. However, I have recently been using large (quart sized) zip lock bags filled with liquid dish washing detergent and freezing those. They stay really cold without fully freezing so you don't get those painful hard "edges" that, for me, irritate the scars.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I ate French Toast before leaving the hospital on the day after! Actually, I ate whatever wasn't nailed down, crackers and cheese a few hours after the surgery. I didn't have any troubles eating but it was late July and ice cream seem to be nice. I did drink a lot of ice water. No icing for me either. My scar felt odd and I didn't want anything to touch it.

I did use a light scarf to cover my incision when I was going out to prevent sunburn. People may stare but let them think up some wild story about what may have happened!

Just listen to your body, rest and do what ever seems okay for you.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Good luck on your surgery  I ate scrambled eggs, yogurt, ice cream and lots of cold iced tea. Honestly, I ate most everything like Webster lol. It hurt a little going down, but the hunger was bigger than the hurt lol.


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

Good luck! I am sure everything will be great! Also, you are lucky being first thing in the morning!

The first day (day of surgery) I only had chicken broth, jello, pudding, ice cream, and a Popsicle. The next morning I was eating biscuits and gravy with absolutely no problems. The day after that I had a McDonald's hamburger and fries. (Clearly, my first few days post-surgery were far from healthy.) Anyway, the point is, as long as you aren't trying to eat things like potato chips, crunchy tacos, or that kind of thing, you'll be just fine after the first day in whatever you try to eat.

I'm glad to hear you have a good pillow, straws, and v-neck shirts. They helped me a bunch.


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

Thinking of you! Hoping you have a speedy recovery! Check in when you can!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bellaboop said:


> Well my day of surgery is nearly here and I must say I am terrified. The nerves are definitely starting to get the better of me.
> 
> I have to be at the hospital for 7.15am so am hoping I'll be one of the first going in. Will stop me stressing all day.
> 
> ...


Wishing you all the best, dear one! It will be over before you know it!!

Ice, ice and more ice! Plenty of rest and pamper yourself.

Can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hoping by now she is all done and resting


----------

